# Diabetic Nephropathy proteinuria



## rmickalich (Aug 5, 2010)

Can I please have input on this dx.  Would it be coded 250.40, 583.81 with the 791.0?  or would you bother with adding the 791.0?:


----------



## JulesofColorado (Aug 6, 2010)

Diabetic nephropathy is characterized by increased urinary albumin excretion and loss of renal function. Increased urinary albumin (proteinuria) is a key component of this disease, so you wouldn't need to code 791.0.


----------

